# mac the ripper:  bad sectors?



## kinshuk (Feb 5, 2006)

recently, i have tried ripping 4 dvds with mtr 266, and i get the same message every time:
BAD SECTORS!   Althought the rip is complete, the rip may not playback. Please check prior to burning.  I have tried both full disc extraction and full disc (aarcos) extraction.   And when I burned a dvd, it did not work.
Waht is going on?


----------



## fryke (Feb 5, 2006)

I have that happen when my disks are actually bad. (Scratched etc.) - That's why I rip my DVDs as soon as I buy them. Sometimes even before watching them the first time.


----------



## albloom (Feb 6, 2006)

You can also get that message with the newer copy protection
schemes that MTR 266 can't handle. 

You need to go to ripdifferent.com and join the forums. In the
MTR forum are instructions on how to donate to Geezerbutts
and get a cooy of MTR 3.


----------



## kinshuk (Feb 17, 2006)

Now, when I use MTR 266, it will rip the dvd disk.
But when I use Roxio Popcorn to try to burn it,
I get a message saying that the disk is still 
CSS encrypted.   I have tried it for 2 different movies.
Does anyone know how to resolve this?
I thought MTR was supposed to decrypt the dvds...


----------



## albloom (Feb 19, 2006)

MTR 266 isn't the best for the new protection schemes.
It may think it's working and not actually do anything.
I repeat -- get MTR 3.

Can you play the ripped VIDEO_TS folder in DVD Player?

Is your Popcorn of the 1.0.3 persuasion?


----------



## kinshuk (Feb 19, 2006)

I have Roxio Popcorn version 1.0
And I don't know how to play 
video_ts files in my dvd player.
I don't even know how to open it.
i wanted to get mtr 3.0 but 
the guy wanted a $30 donation, which is to steep for me currently.


----------

